# Why are pit fireboxes typically offset? Education needed...



## black05tj (Jun 6, 2018)

I've mostly had smaller vertical smokers, currently use an 18.5 WSM (regret not getting the 22.5), but when looking at non-vertical pits I notice nearly every one is an offset firebox style. Why is this? 

I did find one manufacturer that makes a T-style pit with the firebox below. This design seems like it would be more efficient and easier to get a more consistent heat across the pit than when the fire is off to one side.

I know of tuning plates and such to help equalize temps, but just curious why pits with the firebox below are not as prevalent. Do they tend to overheat the pit too easily? Or is this one of those nostalgia things where "pits have always had the box on the side, so that's how they should be"?

I imagine there are Pros and cons of both.


----------



## brent b (Jun 6, 2018)

I would say it's more of an indirect heat deal. And it does keep your smoker from large flare ups due to fat drippings.  Just my 2 pennies


----------



## troutman (Jun 6, 2018)

Yea Pitts & Spitts (guys I bought my pellet cooker from) sells one.  They claim its a great alternative, but of course they would say that.  It does take up a smaller footprint then a conventional one but I myself don't see the advantage.  Perhaps, like a reverse flow cooker, they can channel the smoke and heat better.  Other than that, again, I see no advantage.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 6, 2018)

Offset firebox allows for temperature adjustment and adding fuel _EASY_ ...


----------



## black05tj (Jun 6, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Offset firebox allows for temperature adjustment and adding fuel _EASY_ ...



I can see how adding fuel would definitely be easier in an offset vs squatting down below the pit. Good point, for some reason I completely overlooked that!


----------



## mowin (Jun 9, 2018)

Two different styles of offsets.  Traditional has the smoke stack on the opposite side of the firebox. Most require tuning plates to keep the side to side temps consistent.

The reverse flow offset has the smoke stack on the same side of the firebox. There's a plate just above the firebox opening into the cook chamber that blocks the heat and smoke and directs the smoke/heat to the opposite end, then past the meats into the smoke stack. The RF (reverse flow) typically have side to side temps that are very consistent. My RF has temps side to side within 2*. 

The "t" sthls as mentioned above might be more prone to flare-up as the drippings could enter the firebox.


----------



## phatbac (Jun 9, 2018)

Just a couple images i pulled from amazingribs 














Hope this helps,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## black05tj (Jun 10, 2018)

Great info on the RF offsets! Unfortunately, I've not seen one in action. Everyone I know / hang out with has either electric, WSM, or a cheap offset. So I always hear about the temp differences on the offsets and watch them play musical chairs with the meat, moving it around the hot spots. Thus my questions.

I will be looking into / researching the RF's further.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 10, 2018)

black, morning....   Over the years, the members have tweaked their RF smokers...  With continuing changes, we have arrived at a very good model that works...   See the tutorial below.....
FWIW, the pictures above, from another smoker site, are not good diagrams of a well performing smoker...

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...eady-to-use-rev5-6-19-15.172425/#post_1264161


----------



## black05tj (Jun 11, 2018)

That's a lot of math! lol Thanks for the link.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 11, 2018)

One step at a time....  write down the number...  next step ....


----------



## papajoe92561 (Aug 12, 2018)

phatbac said:


> Just a couple images i pulled from amazingribs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the photo, i have been looking for this very answer. any issues  with your lang?


----------



## Smokin Okie (Aug 12, 2018)

My OC Brazos, with 1/4" steel,  gets hotter near the stack than the FB,  just the opposite of this pic.   Especially,  if I have the door wide open and get good air flow.    If I have a hot fire,  by closing the door or leaving it an inch or two open and reducing the air flow,  I can reverse the hot end to resemble this pic .

I'm debating tuning plates.   They reduce air flow but I'd really like to have somewhat even temps.


----------



## MeatSkull (Aug 12, 2018)

Low and slow is the outcome. If you hit the 40-140 in 4 your good.


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 12, 2018)

Without having looked it up, doesn't a reverse flow tuning plate serve the dual purpose of absorbing/re-radiating heat, and deflecting smoke flow? So the harsh heat from the firebox heats the plate, which becomes an oven floor, while the smoke wraps around.

I just have a cheap offset and for a smoke deflector I use a piece of duct with holes drilled in it. This was my first try, and I learned to drill more holes. The basic idea works pretty well but if there aren't enough holes in the duct then there's a secondary hot spot at the end, which I was trying to avoid in the first place. 







With some more ventilation, this basic setup helps to spread the heat and smoke across the cooking chamber.


----------

